# Spiral Dream, my Baileigh entry



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in another BAileigh contest where I have to use some plywood, pine board, dowel and 6bf of my choice of wood. So here's my entry, please enjoy


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Simply awe inspiring. Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Don't be discouraged, one if these day with hard work and determination you'll get the hang of things. 

Kidding aside that is downright amazing.

Wow!!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no contest... hands down winner.*

Wyko, you keep getting better and better. You CAN quit your day job and start giving lessons. :yes: How about a picture of the lathe you use? I suppose Baileigh will give you one for winning.....:blink:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

The prize is $1000.00 in tools. It's not over til tomorrow @ noon so someone could still drop a bomb on me. my lathe of choice is the all mighty Powermatic 4224. I absolutely love this machine. Tons of features & smooth as silk. Kind of a mess from the aftermath of this project though.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is BEAUTIFUL! I would not know how to start!!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Amazing! Beautiful! Impossibly delicate (for me). Wow!

Bret


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Terrific piece. Good luck with the contest. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Amazing piece, good luck with the contest.


----------



## Walleye977 (May 31, 2013)

Wow well done.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*was there a router involved?*



Bill Wyko said:


> The prize is $1000.00 in tools. It's not over til tomorrow @ noon so someone could still drop a bomb on me. my lathe of choice is the all mighty Powermatic 4224. I absolutely love this machine. Tons of features & smooth as silk. Kind of a mess from the aftermath of this project though.


Seems like a high speed rotary tool would be the only way to get those delicate openings. I know nothing about turning...except right and left on green arrows or after coming to a complete stop.... well sorta', it's Michigan. :blink:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Way to go, Bill. I cannot imagine any serious competition with that beauty.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Gene but it's never over til it's over. There are some very, very talented people here.
I have a cheap version of a foredom from harbor freight. It vibrates a bit but gets the job done. Some day I'll treat myself to a good one. One chatter though and you have scraps on the floor.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome piece. How long did it take.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, somewhere around 60 hours. A lot of stop & go time. This was my first one but I think the next one will go much easier.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

how tall is it? gorgeous by the by... can you give us some idea of the process? just broad strokes?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Outstanding piece. Good luck with the contest :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Hot damn, that thing is sweet! Good luck to ya.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Beautiful- Hard to imagine how you did it. Good luck- I think you got it in the bag though.......


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

Very awesome!! What wood is that? I hope you won!


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Again I have to say thank you. BTW..............I won...............:thumbsup:

I'll try to dig up the build pics.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

What did you win?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> What did you win?


In his second post, Bill mentioned that the prize was $1000 worth of tools.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations, Bill! 
Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## Turbosaurus (Aug 28, 2013)

Bill, I think you were underpaid...

broad strokes- tell me what shapes this started out as? I have n idea how this would even relate to a flat board-


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to laugh, everyone tells me I should quit my car audio business & go into woodworking. Actually lately we've been doing more woodwork. I tell them it's hard to survive on $.38 cents an hour. :no:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ok we were just kiddin' ....*



Bill Wyko said:


> I have to laugh, everyone tells me I should quit my car audio business & go into woodworking. Actually lately we've been doing more woodwork. I tell them it's hard to survive on $.38 cents an hour. :no:


After 1100 hours and 13,000 pieces the $.38 works out only if you sell the dang thing for $2894, not the $10K it's really worth. JMO. :laughing:
Even at that you are just better than minimum wage at $9.09 if my math is correct. 
I've seen your car audio work also and it's comparable to the woodworking you do. You are just grossly underpaid, no matter. :yes:


----------



## kiwiatgundy (Jun 4, 2013)

reckon that's the prettiest thing I've seen come of a lathe. well done mate


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

You guys are too kind. The important thing here is to have fun. I don't think I can part with this one just yet. I want to begin another one but I have 2 boxes to build. I'll sneak in time somehow though.


----------



## NetDoc (Aug 6, 2013)

Bill Wyko said:


> Again I have to say thank you. BTW..............I won...............:thumbsup:
> 
> I'll try to dig up the build pics.


 Mucho Congo Rats, and please post those pics with some of the process you used.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'd love to be able to do that

Nice work


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

One question, Bill.
What size Mason jar do you use to hold water for the flowers?:laughing:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Long story short, I turn a goblet then draw what I want it to look like on the outside. Then I drill holes all over the area where I want to remove material then start going to town with a rotary tool. After that it's all about a schmit load of sanding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Way to go bill its a wonderful design but you best figure out that 38 cents and hour guy, cuz even I am getting about 39 cents an hour on somethings I have sold :blink:


----------



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

Extraordinary, beautiful, original... Fit for a museum of the same variety!

S.D.G.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, no museum yet, just a shelf in my office. :laughing:


----------



## Chataigner (May 30, 2013)

Fantastic - so delicate and elegant.


----------

